# Abzockmasche go-christmas-apps.com



## nich-mit-mir (5 Januar 2011)

Ich bin eben durch einen Bekannten auf folgendes aufmerksam gemacht worden;



> _Ich muss anscheinend sehr fleissig gewesen sein.
> 
> Habe heute innerhalb von ca. 45 Minuten 189 mal diese Email erhalten:
> 
> ...


                    In der Email ist eine Rechnung als PDF angehängt. Dort ist die Wirecardbank angegeben. Gehostet ist die Seite in Deutschland. Der Betreiber der Seite sitzt laut Wohis in Hannover laut Rechnung aber in London.


----------



## sascha (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzockmasche go-christmas-apps.com*



> Dort ist die Wirecardbank angegeben.



Was für eine Überraschung...


----------



## Niclas (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzockmasche go-christmas-apps.com*

Wird in andern Foren auch berichtet: 
"Christmas App"-Rechnung erhalten - Sat.1 Forum
"Christmas"-Rechnung erhalten - Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------

